# Flex PE 14-2 150 vs. Rupes LH18ENS



## Z4-35i

Having learnt loads at the KDS intro day on Sunday with Kelly and team, I'm now narrowing down which machine polisher to go for. Prior to the course, I would have only looked at DAs, but now having had some hands on with both, I'm convinced a quality rotary is the way to go.

I used the Flex PE 14-2 150 at KDS and it was very easy to use and control, definitely an everyday pro machine.

However, realistically, I'm only going to use it a few times a year for our two cars and maybe some practice work on other family members cars 

I would normally go straight for one of the top machines like the Flex, but wanted to gauge opinion on the real world differences between the Flex PE 14-2 150 and something like the Rupes LH18ENS?

Both have similar weights and speed ranges from what I can see, but the Flex is around 50% more than the Rupes.

The best price I've found so far is for the flex is £344.10 vs £199.95 for the Rupes, where the Rupes also comes with two Scholl pads and polishing compounds for the £199.95 price.

Rupes LH18ENS with Scholl Kit

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=RUP-LH18ENS-UK-3

I'll probably wait until WaxStock to see the Rupes in the flesh, but interested in the meantime on any feedback from existing users?


----------



## -Kev-

the rupes one is a 3m rotary so check out the posts on here regarding that 
have my eye on one too, although i won't have the cash for one at WaxStock, i'll be looking at them for sure. and agree on the flex, amazing machine :argie:


----------



## Dannbodge

I have the rupes.
Lovely polisher to hold and is so light. Fairly quiet too.
The bit on the front is nice to hold instead of using the side handle.


----------



## simonjj

Z4-35i said:


> The best price I've found so far is for the flex is £344.10


I can save you a bit on the Flex: £330 + delivery (£4 is cheapest option) with a DRC1000 backing plate.
http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=flex-pe-14-2-150-rotary-polisher

Simon


----------



## -Simon-

Great post Steve....seems great minds do think alike :thumb:

Expect we'll be side by side checking them out at Waxstock :buffer:


----------



## Rogc

I see the Rupes has a soft start, but does it also have the variable trigger speed control like the flex. I must admit I loved the flex, would be interested in a side by side comparison from someone who has used both.


----------



## Dannbodge

Rogc said:


> I see the Rupes has a soft start, but does it also have the variable trigger speed control like the flex. I must admit I loved the flex, would be interested in a side by side comparison from someone who has used both.


The rupes doesn't have a variable trigger speed.


----------



## -Simon-

Dannbodge said:


> The rupes doesn't have a variable trigger speed.


Not really sure this would make much difference tbh, you set the speed, put it on and go, don't think I varied the speed much on the trigger when I used the flex, just locked it on straight away and then used the speed control....


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Not really a fair back to back , 

the price difference is nearly twice once you add in 2 pads with rupes . 

Me its flex all the way , but then they are being used none stop all week every week. 

I was told last week by paint shield how nice it was to able to think while 2 of the kds staff were correcting the same car as install going on. 

Gray from paintshield said when roy is machining near by at paint shields HQ the noise level is much higher with the machines he uses. 

Its really down to how much usage are you going to do with the machine per year. 

For me its the weight / feel / noise level thats important. 

we killed many other machines with in 9 months and some very new machines with our style of heavy correction over heat in summer within 20-30 minutes correction . 

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

-Simon- said:


> Not really sure this would make much difference tbh, you set the speed, put in on and go, don't think I varied the speed much on the trigger when I used the flex, just locked it on straight away and then used the speed control....


wrong, we often start with half trigger when correcting , but remember it was an introduction / beginners days at the weekend ,flex is soft start , and i do sometimes on very small edges use part trigger to correct

You would be surprised / amazed how much more i could demo show and teach on pro days.

Kelly


----------



## -Kev-

im _so_ attending a pro training day at some point


----------



## stangalang

Flex, simples :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

stangalang said:


> Flex, simples :thumb:


not too biased! 

seriously though, felt amazing to use


----------



## stangalang

-Kev- said:


> not too biased!
> 
> seriously though, felt amazing to use


Lol, kev i tested loads, this was my fave. Festool is a stunning machine, but too noisy and that does matter to me, makita or dewalt after that, yes heavy but quiet and smooth. I sold my 3m as although a great machine, at 1200 rpm it sounded like it was at 3000 rpm which was off putting as i don't want to keep looking at the dial to see what speed I am at, just want to feel it and know it audibly if that makes sense?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

I think that some machines are pushed out there by detailers with a slight backing from the suppliers or machine company . 

My choice is totally on the machine performance , and got nothing to do with who supplied it or who makes it. 

to date its flex all the way , never spoke to anyone from flex just buy a machine due to its spec. 

The reason why the machine works , its in its gearing and reduction gearbox . 

This means the spindle speed is half the motor speed , so cooling is better as the cooling fan is running twice as fast than direct drive machines , the machine starts a lot slower then most , and due to gearbox reduction you get much higher torque , so the machine wont bog down when heavy cutting at low speed . 

This also slightly helps towards its smoothness as motors running at higher speed will always run smoother. 

one side effect is it will use brushes faster than direct drive machines, but small price to pay. 

I believe its one of the first machines totally design from the ground up to be a detailing machine polisher and not a development of a grinder

kelly


----------



## moosh

I take it the rupes is the new in machine because a couple of pro's have been handed them for nout to do a bit of promo and hustling??

First it was the makita then the festool now the rupes and ive noticed the main pattern is the price just keeps going up.

Im being drawn to a flex as my next machine when the time comes for the honest comments i read about them. :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

I know that the amount of free bees , massive discounts for items goes on for extra profile on certain items sometimes becoming the next best thing. 

Not saying for one minute its wrong in detailing circles as it goes on around the entire world in everyday life. 

As one detailer said to me "marketing makes the world go round" .

I have had some very good offers thrown at me in the past, but did not take them up on their offer. 

did not even buy my flex from the shop with the cheapest price , i went for the one with best customer feedback :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Prism Detailing

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I know that the amount of free bees , massive discounts for items goes on for extra profile on certain items sometimes becoming the next best thing.


I have heard of a few being given gear to promote and in turn gives good exposure. But the flip side, if it rubbish to everyone else, they are serious damaging their integrity.....


----------



## dekerf1996

I have got the flex and had the same problem recently (helped by the fact i had 'free money' to spend) yes the flex is probably more than any home detailer will ever need or warrent, but i am a bit of a tool tart!!! and i know i won't want ot be upgrading in the future. My flex will be working any time i need it, for many years to come. I won't have to worry about it 

Well as you know i have been trying to get a decent price together on the group buy on a flex for those who attended the KDS training day

Still waiting on a price for a supplier, but what he has said so far, it looks very promising for you lot going to waxstock ;-)


----------



## EliteCarCare

-Kev- said:


> the rupes one is a 3m rotary so check out the posts on here regarding that
> have my eye on one too, although i won't have the cash for one at WaxStock, i'll be looking at them for sure. and agree on the flex, amazing machine :argie:


The Rupes rotary and the 3M look similar but that's where it ends, the Rupes is a completely different animal. Rupes machine has more power and torque and feels better to use, well balanced. We've been putting one through its paces over the last week and it's a joy to use! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## JenJen

Flex will be on the autobrite stand so if your wanting a flex get over, I'm hearing it should be a good day for any new flex owners


----------



## Z4-35i

dekerf1996 said:


> Still waiting on a price for a supplier, but what he has said so far, it looks very promising for you lot going to waxstock ;-)


My Waxstock advanced ticket arrived this morning :thumb:


----------



## Buck

Well I've just become a Flexonian  - buying my Flex from Simon @ Wax Attack on a great deal (thanks Simon!) I got the case too - it's mahoosive!!

I attended the KDS detailing day up at shiny towers in June and that convinced me that a change was due!

I can't comment on the Rupes but I had narrowed my choice down to Flex or Festool and I felt that the Flex would be a keeper as it feels right in the hand and is a touch quieter than the Festool. (This means that my Makita is now going but that too is a great machine - just a bit too heavy in comparision esp for my puny arms!!)

I'm just a hobbyist so it isn't going to get a battering but I always like to buy the best I can afford and the number of recommendations for the Flex and also having a go convinced me.


----------



## simonjj

Buck said:


> Well I've just become a Flexonian  - buying my Flex from Simon @ Wax Attack on a great deal (thanks Simon!) I got the case too - it's mahoosive!!


No problem Adrian, many thanks for your order.

Simon


----------



## tzotzo

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I think that some machines are pushed out there by detailers with a slight backing from the suppliers or machine company .
> 
> My choice is totally on the machine performance , and got nothing to do with who supplied it or who makes it.
> 
> to date its flex all the way , never spoke to anyone from flex just buy a machine due to its spec.
> 
> The reason why the machine works , its in its gearing and reduction gearbox .
> 
> This means the spindle speed is half the motor speed , so cooling is better as the cooling fan is running twice as fast than direct drive machines , the machine starts a lot slower then most , and due to gearbox reduction you get much higher torque , so the machine wont bog down when heavy cutting at low speed .
> 
> This also slightly helps towards its smoothness as motors running at higher speed will always run smoother.
> 
> one side effect is it will use brushes faster than direct drive machines, but small price to pay.
> 
> I believe its one of the first machines totally design from the ground up to be a detailing machine polisher and not a development of a grinder
> 
> kelly


Kelly I think you will agree that any machine can perform excellent on the proper hand.

I think there are some quality differences when it comes down to 
the built quality, but these are due to the different audience both companies aim for. Rupes aims for the bodyshop professional and his needs. Cheap and reliable.

On the other hand Flex is a very sophisticated and quality built tool, which is aimed for the few professionals that need the best result no matter the time or the cost.

So you can't really compare the tools. they cost different and there are built for a different purpose.

Can you achieve the best result with any of these tools. I think yes because its the operator ability that matters and not the tool.


----------



## dooka

I can't comment on the Rupes, but the Flex rotary is an awesome machine, has to be the best I have ever used. 3 years on, and still performing like it did on day one. It is quiet, light, doesn't bog down, nice control with the varistart trigger. When it come to replace the P14, it will be another P14, although the Fien tools do look good..

Festool are also very good, but come from a woodworking background, so not sure they are properly set up for paint polishing/correcting, compared to the Flex. My only con to the Flex is where the speed control is located, or at least a click wheel, so you can feel where you are. Although not too big a problem, as I tend to use sound for my speeds..


----------



## 3R PROJECT

dooka said:


> I can't comment on the Rupes, but the Flex rotary is an awesome machine, has to be the best I have ever used. 3 years on, and still performing like it did on day one. It is quiet, light, doesn't bog down, nice control with the varistart trigger. When it come to replace the P14, it will be another P14, although the Fien tools do look good..
> 
> Festool are also very good, but come from a woodworking background, so not sure they are properly set up for paint polishing/correcting, compared to the Flex. My only con to the Flex is where the speed control is located, or at least a click wheel, so you can feel where you are. Although not too big a problem, as I tend to use sound for my speeds..


Can you please tell me how to upload a video to demonstrate what Festool 16,000opm pneumatic sanders for the auto industry can do . No other mainstream company besides rupes makes as many products for auto refinishing as festool does . Also , the best sanding disks in the world for the industry are festool's granat . Since the release of granat my beloved mirka autonet and norton ceramic are a thing of the past . Plus , flex makes her money in construction sites not spray booths . Though that actually says a lot about how reliable they are . Like festool that has to endure the brutality of high volume wood shops .


----------



## rossdook

My Festool (a replacement for the 1st one, which lasted nearly 2 years) has just gone back to them after lasting 8 months. Seriously considering punting it and my new G220 for a pair of Flex machines...


----------



## RefinedDetails

I recently bought a Flex and I am so glad with the extra outlay compared to other rotaries I have used in the past - however, I heard that the Rupes system is very very good.


----------



## mass

I'm so glad i purchased the Flex after reading this review. Big thanks to Wax attack for the 1st class service.


----------



## simonjj

mass said:


> I'm so glad i purchased the Flex after reading this review. Big thanks to Wax attack for the 1st class service.


No problem Masood, i'm glad you pleased with it, many thanks for you custom. :thumb:
Simon


----------



## mstoces

Hi guys, looking for some rotary to my collection (I own Rupes Duetto and Mini). Any advices? Rules or Flex? Thank you!


----------

